# Official Answer From Ford Re: Retrofitting of tether anchors R7C



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Since many of us, here and on other forums, have been told by dealerships that the R7C program is discontinued, only to spend hours ont he phone amd e-mail to finally get it done, I thought I would put the official ford info here.

This is in response to my request that I share the info she e-mailed me

Quote:

Yes, but I would simply say to them that "the program is still active and the attached information can help make the dealers more aware of what it is."

Kelley
KM Adams-Campos
Ford Automotive Safety Office
Subject Matter Expert: Exterior Lighting (F/CMVSS 108), & Consumer Info (Part 575)
NHTSA Certified Child Passenger Safety Technician
[email protected]
Here is the attachment. I can e-mail the original pdf to anyone who needs it, here is my copy and paste

Quote:

COMPLIMENTARY TETHER ANCHOR INSTALLATION - Program Code R7C This complimentary installation program allows participating dealerships to install multiple supplied tether anchor kits at no charge to the customer. The installation offer applies to all 1989-2001 Model-Year Ford, Lincoln, and Mercury passenger cars and light trucks (2002 & newer come factory installed) that do not have at least one factory-installed tether anchor in a rear seating position (U.S. Federal regulations require that new vehicles produced after September 1, 2000 have factory-installed tether anchors, and that new forward-facing child Ford Motor Company Marketing, Sales and Service seats have tether straps).

CLAIMING GUIDELINES Dealers will be reimbursed (via ACES II) as follows: • Parts reimbursement for the tether anchor kit(s) will be at the Dealer Price plus the applicable parts allowance for the given model year. • Labor reimbursement for installing anchor kits will be at the standard labor operation hours multiplied by the Dealer's approved warranty labor rate in effect on the date of installation. The following should be included on the claim submitted to ACES II: • Program Code: R7C

• Labor Operations: o 995001A - 0.5 hr for one anchor o 995001B - 0.8 for two anchors o 995001C - 1.0 for three anchors
• Causal Part Use Child Seat Belt Anchor Kit part number (70613D74 for customer- supplied hardware.)

No anchor hardware kit is available for a few older trucks (1989-1990 Bronco II and 1989- 1991 Aerostar, Econoline, and Bronco I) that were designed to use the generic hardware now supplied with most forward facing child seats. For these vehicles, Ford will reimburse Dealers for installation of owner-supplied hardware provided with child seats or the Ford kit (if and when available).

Instructions for installing the hardware are included in the Owner Guides and shop manuals for these vehicles.

Note: This program (R7C) does not apply to 2002 & newer vehicles.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

just a friendly bump in case anyone else needs it


----------



## Marissa Jones (Feb 7, 2014)

HI I was wondering if you could please send me the original pdf? I am having some trouble getting the dealership to take me seriously. Thanks so much!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

What vehicle are you trying to have tethers installed in?


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

Woohoo! DH has a ford truck that I would love to have tethers added to. I'm glad to see that ford can do this and that it's free. That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

What vehicle is it?


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> What vehicle is it?


Where you asking me this? My dh has a 1994 f250. Its the extended cab standard diesel. It has the bench backseat that can be laid down and fits our seats 3 across well (Evenflo Rightfit, Safety 1st Guide 65 Sport, Evenflo Rightfit). I'd love to get a tether anchor installed for dd's Safety 1st in the middle if possible.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyms*
> 
> Where you asking me this? My dh has a 1994 f250. Its the extended cab standard diesel. It has the bench backseat that can be laid down and fits our seats 3 across well (Evenflo Rightfit, Safety 1st Guide 65 Sport, Evenflo Rightfit). I'd love to get a tether anchor installed for dd's Safety 1st in the middle if possible.


Because I am a CPST and have a manual to look up where tether anchors can be installed. They should be able to install three tethers in the back wall. The part number is E5TZ 15613D20-A.


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

That's great! Thanks so much. Do you have any idea if a tether can be added to a 1997 Pontiac Transport van also?


----------

